# Dell S2409W vs ST2410



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Friends,

Well the time has come for me to get a 24" full HD monitor. I will only be going with DELL. 

I just received the official quotations, from DELL Chennia as:

S2409W - 13800
ST2410 -  13225

There is hardly a price difference, and I could not find much of a difference between the two. Which one should I get. 

I have to make this decision, by maximum tomorrow, since the quotations hold true for 2 business days only. 

Help..?

Anil.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

my pick is S2409W as ST2410 is inferior in brighness levels. afaik S2409W has 300cd/m2 and ST2410 has 250cd/m2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> my pick is S2409W as ST2410 is inferior in brighness levels. afaik S2409W has 300cd/m2 and ST2410 has 250cd/m2.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 1, 2009)

Asigh Do I need to reply
S2409 all the way
or else look for that LED back lit one,though its not full HD or doesn't have HDMI forgot why I skipped it,one of those is missing, G2410 I guess


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

^^
This has come in the quotation:

ST 2410 Rs.13225.00

24" Full HD HD, HDMI, DVI-D , HDCP, VGA Anti Glare Display

I saw some reviews. The back side of the body is WHITE. Nopes.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 1, 2009)

hmmmm the only diff b/w those two seems to be brightness levels and Power consumption
S2409 300cd/m2 42w max power consumption
S2410 250cd/m2 30W max 22.5W typical ,also 600 cheaper too

So which one??


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2009)

I would vote for Dell S2409W. Its an awesome 24" monitor.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 1, 2009)

what's the price of G2410 in India? looks promising with LED backlit.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2009)

IIRC, dell was available somewhere near Computer empire but I heard that a long time ago. 
I am pretty skeptical at suggesting something/tell this but I heard (Note: I said I "heard") that benq seem to have lesser chances of getting backlight bleed compared to samsung and dell. But like I said- chances.
Before placing the order, ask them if they honour RMA for backlight bleeds. Unfortunatly in TN panels, backlight bleeds are somewhat inevitable or its thankfull invisible. But just to be sure, confirm it with dell and confirm if they are shipping the dvi and the vga (dell gives both as far as my experience went with it) cables. 
BenQ G2410/2412/2420 is my only option for 24" LCD with 1920x1200 native resolution @ 16:9 aspect ratio. I seen once at croma, Bandra, Mumbai that they were selling BenQ 2412HD with some wireless keyboard and mouse combo for 11,999k. See if you can audition it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ Not to interested in a back-lit monitor. What is the use of it...! 



> what's the price of G2410 in India? looks promising with LED backlit.



Below are the quotes from official DELL Chennia.

ST 2410 Rs.13225.00

24" Full HD HD, HDMI, DVI-D , HDCP, VGA Anti Glare Display


----------



## letmein (Dec 2, 2009)

Dell G2410 is listed as 13900 shipped at TE.

It's more professional looking, but it has no HDMI.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^
I think it would. The post right about yours, has the exact specs.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 2, 2009)

@Asigh,@desibond 
 G2410 was quoted for about 15.2K when I purchased S2409.
Full HD but no HDMI
@sorcerer
Yeah both the cables are bundled


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^
Below are the official quotes I received from DELL. If you notice there are two 2410 models, one is a G series and one is a ST series. G series has no HDMI.

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/8337/dellquote.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

@asingh: go 4 HDMI one if dont want to add an HDMI adapter


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

DVI is as good as HDMI, so unless you plan to hook up a console to it, I dont see how it should matter whether HDMI is present or not. Its a good added connectivity solution, but not entirely necessary.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

HDMI is futureproofing.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

Just have a very NOOB question here....

My two GPUs came with HDMI adapters. Which I dock to the DVI and connect to the HDMI screen. So can I game HDMI too, can I attach the DVI+HDMI adapter combination to the DELL HDMI input, and then get HDMI signal.

What is HDMI..???


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2009)

asigh said:


> Just have a very NOOB question here....
> 
> My two GPUs came with HDMI adapters. Which I dock to the DVI and connect to the HDMI screen. So can I game HDMI too, can I attach the DVI+HDMI adapter combination to the DELL HDMI input, and then get HDMI signal.
> 
> What is HDMI..???



*H*igh *D*efinition *M*ultimedia *I*nterface

use u can use the adpater...


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^
Thanks for the full-form. 
Will I be able to 'game' HDMI..? How good is it compared to DVI..?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

Both are similar except HDMI includes an audio stream. You can say HDMI = DVI + Audio stream.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh...so the DVI component of the HDMI is exact copy (quality) of the native DVI which the GPU pumps out...?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 2, 2009)

@ asigh

hi friend

DVI is same as hdmi as far video signals are concerned.DVI connectivity can only carry hd video signals whreas HDMI carries both audio and video signals.For a pc its not required as it has a separate sound solution in form of onboard audio or discrete soundcard.For large screen lcd's where you can hook a console with a multispeaker setup you need hdmi connectivity as both hd audio & video inputs are required.If you want to connect your gaming console into the monitor look for hdmi else leave it.Again having hdmi connectivity isnt bad either so you can even opt for it considering futureproofing.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^
And what is HDCP...?. Please another nice explanation like above...


----------



## vickybat (Dec 2, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> And what is HDCP...?. Please another nice explanation like above...



HDCP stands for high bandwidth digital content protection.Its nothing but an encryption to avoid unauthorised digital signal.If a peripheral like the graphics card or any standalone player doesnt support hdcp then any encrypted video signal will not be received by the display.Nowadays every digital player or gpu supports hdcp and so does your 4890 therefore you can go for any display eyes closed.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, thanks guys..placed the order for S2409W.

And now the worst part..waiting....!


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 2, 2009)

What's the difference between vga and dvi outputs?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 2, 2009)

asigh said:


> Well, thanks guys..placed the order for S2409W.
> 
> And now the worst part..waiting....!


Congrats asigh
Regarding the waiting part,don't worry You'll get used to it


----------



## vickybat (Dec 2, 2009)

vga is video graphics array and supports analog signals only.IF a digital signal is needed to be transmitted then its converted to analog by the ramdac(random access memory digital to analog converter)of the display adaptor.In the other hand DVI supports digital signals only similar to HDMI and requires no conversion.


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Congrats asigh
> Regarding the waiting part,don't worry You'll get used to it



Did you get a DVI cable with it..?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 2, 2009)

asigh said:


> Did you get a DVI cable with it..?


Yup both VGA and DVI cables


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^Great thanks...!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 2, 2009)

asigh said:


> Well, thanks guys..placed the order for S2409W.
> 
> And now the worst part..waiting....!



Good Choice.
Don't worry about waiting, it will soon be over with a really good monitor.


----------



## asingh (Dec 5, 2009)

Well guys...I got the S2409W. 

Can you all believe that, I transferred the money on Wednesday, and Saturday DELL has delivered it. Gosh....! I am so happy. The monitor is WIDE.

Will be soon posting up pictures, with a full blown review.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats buddy
waiting for the pics


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats buddy. 
I'm sure you're glad & enjoying your new purchase.


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2009)

Well here are some first cut images taken from a 2Mx phone camera. Will put up high resolutions ones, on the 'latest purchase' thread.

*Scale difference between the 19" and 24":*
*(left sides are lined up)
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/1483/image020z.jpg


*
Size on the desk:
*(yea it needs one on its own)*
*img190.imageshack.us/img190/2906/image021t.jpg


Running the Unigine Demo:
*(mind the Xfire)*
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/3618/image022pz.jpg


The images, do not do full justice to the setup. But will get better ones, by tonight, and post them up.

*Irony:*
Do not have any games installed on my system (except RE5), since I installed Win7 ultimate last week. And I threw all the install DVDs thinking I had dumps on my system. Later on I realized I do not have them. 

*Crossfire X:*
Is scaling pretty well on 1980x1080. Both cards are getting stressed equally well now. Am happy about that. The RE5 showed a FPS loss of ~8-9 frames/second on a 19" vs 24" benchmark.  Am 'acquiring' Warhead again, to truely bench the performance.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2009)

The first comparison image is great to give idea to buyers about the large 24" size of the screen. Shoot the pics with a digicam if you have to get better results.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Waiting for more.


----------



## zbuu (Dec 8, 2009)

hey buddy plz give us a full review soon. cant wait 4 uyr review nd this time take the phtos with ur digi cam. 

S2409W rulzzzz


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

Sure friend. Will do that. Hopefully 2-3 days more of wait, and the review should be up.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2009)

@asingh: Wah Kya Keyboard hai....


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

^^
Yea, will get a black one this weekend. That white has 'turned' black. Gross...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Yea, will get a black one this weekend. That white has 'turned' black. Gross...!



Instead buy a transparent keyboard..it looks damm sexy...


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

Probably black. All will be black then. Monitor/tower/keyboard/mouse.


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

Black FTW! If you are used to hard typewriter like keys, then get TVS Gold black keyboard. Will last long, my friend is using it for 9 years now. No problems.  The rubber based ones are softer, but they don't last longer.

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Almost puked when I saw that keyboard.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

^^
he he..will change it soon buddy. To pitch black. The color of your wings.....!


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Yass, the colour of my beak too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> Yass, the colour of my beak too.


 Jhoot bole kauwa kate


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

/me violently beaks KaranTh85


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

@Karan:
Remember a 'crow' can sh** too. And it is white. (Krow no offense)


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Greenish-white, if I may add to it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

^^
You are a 'natural crow' -- I must say.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 9, 2009)

So finally hardware section has become Animal planet thread  
modsssssssssss 

seriously guys I was like 

 @asigh 
where are the rest of pics


----------



## asingh (Dec 9, 2009)

Tomorrow...100%.

Got the cam, need to take and post...! Sorry friends..!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 10, 2009)

erm i was just looking at the dell website,i somehow coulodn't spot 2409 model but did see 2410...has the 2409 model been shut down???


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ronnie11 said:


> erm i was just looking at the dell website,i somehow coulodn't spot 2409 model but did see 2410...has the 2409 model been shut down???



Nope. Call up Dell & ask for it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

*@Ronnie11:*
It is still there, just that the site does not show. See page one of this post, I pasted the exact screen shot...oh forget it..here it is. From the mail I got from DELL, around 8 days ago.

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/8337/dellquote.jpg


----------



## asingh (Dec 10, 2009)

Full review is available here, with high resolution images.

*Link:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1191593&postcount=4094


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Cool G5 & asigh for the clarification...


----------



## vidhusir (Feb 24, 2010)

i am also interested in purchasing a 24' monitor. i just can't understand when st2410 - a full hd monitor with hdmi is priced at a lesser price than 2409. why is that? can someone please explain what i am missing in their review?


----------



## asingh (Feb 24, 2010)

Read the first page. The differences are clearly explained.


----------

